#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос о реализациях

## Дечен Намдрол

Друзья, как вы полагаете, на какие реализации можно рассчитывать, занимаясь практикой чтения садхан без бодхичитты и опыта постижения пустотности, при этом, называя это всё практикой тантры? Можно ли считать такую практику буддийской?

----------

Германн (13.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

На создание кармической связи с тантрой в будущих жизнях, имхо.

----------

Аурум (13.08.2013), Германн (13.08.2013), Дечен Намдрол (13.08.2013), Дордже (13.08.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Друзья, как вы полагаете, на какие реализации можно рассчитывать, занимаясь практикой чтения садхан без бодхичитты и опыта постижения пустотности, при этом, называя это всё практикой тантры? Можно ли считать такую практику буддийской?


рассчитывать на реализации без продвижения на пути развития бодхичитты и пустоты? ни на какие.

с другой стороны, некоторые ламы считают, что даже тупое чтение текста на тибетском без визуализаций и вообще без понимания этого текста - допустимо. Я видел такие примеры, когда некоторым людям, знающим *только* правила чтения тиб. письменности, ламы разрешали ежедневно тупо набубнивать садханы. Предполагается, что этим завязывается какая-то связь с этим текстом. Опровергнуть это сложно т.к. это область непроверяемой религиозности. О каких-либо реализациях в данном случае не может быть и речи.

в любом случае, (за некоторыми исключениями, о которых оговаривается особо!) имея 1 ванг в любую аннутарайогатанру, вы можете читать и изучать тексты других тантр и выполнять практики более низших тантр.

Классически, что касается бодхичитты и пустотности которой нет в начале (ее ни у кого нет в начале!!) - то тантра является полным путем и все это и порождается в процессе практики, но нужно иметь о них хотя бы "некое представление", как пишут ламы. Иначе пришлось бы признать, что тантру могут практиковать только реальные бодхисаттвы 1го бхуми. А это не так.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (15.08.2013), Tong Po (14.08.2013), Zarina (14.08.2013), Ашвария (13.08.2013), Дечен Намдрол (13.08.2013), Тензин Таши (14.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.08.2013)

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> рассчитывать на реализации без продвижения на пути развития бодхичитты и пустоты? ни на какие.


Ну а что тут удивительного? Подход, надо сказать, вполне себе типичный для большинства знакомых мне лиц, полагающих будто бы бодхичитта - это качество, обретение которого не требует серьёзных усилий, которое, либо по умолчанию имеется в наличии у каждого в той или иной степени, либо сказочным образом обретается в процессе выполнения особых практик зарядки нгондро, без какого-либо предварительного опыта в порождении Отречения, Четырёх безмерных, лоджонгах. 




> с другой стороны, некоторые ламы считают, что даже тупое чтение текста на тибетском без визуализаций и вообще без понимания этого текста - допустимо. Я видел такие примеры, когда некоторым людям, знающим *только* правила чтения тиб. письменности, ламы разрешали ежедневно тупо набубнивать садханы. Предполагается, что этим завязывается какая-то связь с этим текстом. Опровергнуть это сложно т.к. это область непроверяемой религиозности. О каких-либо реализациях в данном случае не может быть и речи.


Честно говоря, мне лично сложно принять тот факт, что подобный вид деятельности может являться более эффективным, нежели к примеру изучение и освоения базовых практик. Или посредством освоения базовых практик связь с Учением завязывается какая-то второсортная? Но это замечание, разумеется, не относится к случаям, когда наряду с рекомендациями относительно ежедневного чтения садхан, и прочими обязательствами, связанными с получением посвящения, даются также рекомендации делать основной упор на предварительные практики, соблюдая надлежащую последовательность: от общих к особым. Разумеется, я также не подразумеваю возможные исключения, процент которых в действительности ничтожно мал, если ориентироваться на авторитетное мнение ряда опытных мастеров.




> Классически, что касается бодхичитты и пустотности которой нет в начале (ее ни у кого нет в начале!!) - то тантра является полным путем и все это и порождается в процессе практики, но нужно иметь о них хотя бы "некое представление", как пишут ламы. Иначе пришлось бы признать, что тантру могут практиковать только реальные бодхисаттвы 1го бхуми. А это не так.


Тема относительно "некоего представления" довольно туманна, надо заметить. Поскольку совершенно не очевидно, о каком конкретно уровне представлений идёт речь. Однако, если руководствоваться простейшей логикой, учитывая, что перед посвящением в один из высших классов тантры, наряду с обетами пратимокши и тантрическими обетами, даруются также и обеты бодхичитты действия, то, видимо этот факт должен непосредственно указывать на необходимость наличия бодхичитты уровня действия у желающего получить ванг. Относительно же уровня представлений о пустотности всё ещё менее очевидно, но я где-то встречал мнение, будто бы достаточно иметь хотя бы прочное рассудочное понимание данного явления.

----------

Нико (13.08.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Ну а что тут удивительного? Подход, надо сказать, вполне себе типичный для большинства знакомых мне лиц, полагающих будто бы бодхичитта - это качество, обретение которого не требует серьёзных усилий, которое, либо по умолчанию имеется в наличии у каждого в той или иной степени, либо сказочным образом обретается в процессе выполнения особых практик зарядки нгондро, без какого-либо предварительного опыта в порождении Отречения, Четырёх безмерных, лоджонгах.


Бодхичитта - это метод достижения Просветления.
Все практики пути махаяны и ваджраяны, так или иначе, являются практиками, связанными с бодхичиттой: её порождения и её развития.

Бодхичитта - это не качество, которое либо есть, либо нет. Бодхичитта - это путь.




> Друзья, как вы полагаете, на какие реализации можно рассчитывать, занимаясь практикой чтения садхан без бодхичитты и опыта постижения пустотности, при этом, называя это всё практикой тантры? Можно ли считать такую практику буддийской?


Чтение садхан - есть одна из практик. Таким образом, она связанна с бодхичиттой.
И садханы составлены так, что мы способны их выполнять исключительно на уровне имеющейся бодхичитты.
Если бодхичитта ещё не порождена, практика садханы будет вести к её порождению. Но проще будет выполнять особые практики, предназначенные именно для её порождения.

----------

kamtsang (14.08.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну а что тут удивительного? Подход, надо сказать, вполне себе типичный для большинства знакомых мне лиц, полагающих будто бы бодхичитта - это качество, обретение которого не требует серьёзных усилий, которое, либо по умолчанию имеется в наличии у каждого в той или иной степени, либо сказочным образом обретается в процессе выполнения особых практик зарядки нгондро, без какого-либо предварительного опыта в порождении Отречения, Четырёх безмерных, лоджонгах.


боюсь высказать мысль, что не всегда радостный жизненный опыт иногда дает более сильное осознание и в отречениии и прочем. Пример - любимая тибецкая байка про бородатого йогина и мышей.




> Честно говоря, мне лично сложно принять тот факт, что подобный вид деятельности может являться более эффективным, нежели к примеру изучение и освоения базовых практик


а вот не скажите. Эффективность, как критерий, тут зависит не от самих каких-то конкретных практик как таковых, а от практик, которые эффективны *тому или иному* индивидууму. Поэтому, что русскому хорошо, то немцу - смерть )). Т.е. эффективность зависит от клиента, а не от медицинских процедур. Вот вы, допустим, лама, и перед вами разные люди. Кто-то тупой, кто-то умный. Это - нормально. Вам же нужно будет придумать методу. Каждому - свою.

За что я люблю "традиционные" буддиские республики - там можно (за редким исключением) без всяких импресарио и Рулящих Доступ к Телу Старших Учеников *индивидуально*, свободно и часто общаться со своим учителем, касаясь тех проблем которые касаются только тебя лично, а не осваивать методы стабилизации общей температуры по больнице, как это бывает с разъездными ламами (при всем моем к ним уважении). 





> Или посредством освоения базовых практик связь с Учением завязывается какая-то второсортная?


второсортны не методы, а люди. Нет никаких "примитивных" или "крутых" практик - есть практики которые наиболее эффективны лично для тебя или не эффективны вообще, вот и все. Все просто как дверной косяк - что-то либо работает либо нет.

----------

Alex (13.08.2013), Tong Po (14.08.2013), Дечен Намдрол (13.08.2013), Дхармананда (14.08.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Пример - любимая тибецкая байка про бородатого йогина и мышей.


Расскажите, пожалуйста, эту байку.

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Бодхичитта - это метод достижения Просветления. Все практики пути махаяны и ваджраяны, так или иначе, являются практиками, связанными с бодхичиттой: её порождения и её развития. Бодхичитта - это не качество, которое либо есть, либо нет. Бодхичитта - это путь.


Путь - это последовательность действий, ведущих к определённой цели. Ваджраяна, как традиция, являет собой набор последовательных практических наставлений, нацеленных на достижение полного Пробуждения на благо всех чувствующих существ, содержащихся в учениях, как уровня Сутры, так и Тантры. В рамках этой последовательности практики по зарождению намерения достичь полного Пробуждения на благо всех чувствующих существ, т.е. бодхичитты, относятся к уровню Сутраяны, где им, в качестве предварительных этапов, предшествуют практики обретения Отречения, соответствующие малому и среднему типу личности, согласно тектсам "ламрим".




> Чтение садхан - есть одна из практик. Таким образом, она связанна с бодхичиттой.


Практика йоги божетсва относится к уровню Тантраяны. Хотя и существует много различных определений тантры, всё же один из главных аспектов данного метода состоит в том, что он является действенным способом собравши воедиино довести до полного созревания все те качества, которые, на уровне Сутры практикуются по отдельности. Средством, в данном случае, служит медитация с опорой на образы йдамов, олицетворяющих собой те или иные факторы Просветления.




> Если бодхичитта ещё не порождена, практика садханы будет вести к её порождению. Но проще будет выполнять особые практики, предназначенные именно для её порождения.


Если бодхичитта, хотя бы устремлённая, ещё не порождена, то нет никакого смысла принимать на себя соответствующие обеты, наличие которых является необходимым условием для получения тантрического посвящения в высшие классы тантры. Йога божества не является актуальным средством зарождения бодхичитты, её роль состоит несколько в ином, как было указано выше. Актуальным средством зарождения бодхичитты являются практики, соответствующие уровню Сутры – "Четыре безмерных" и лоджонг, основой для которых служит Отречение, т.е. желание избавиться от страданий сансары и их причин.

----------


## Ондрий

> Расскажите, пожалуйста, эту байку.


засел, значицо, иогин в ритрит по бодхичитте. Год, сидит, два сидит,.... порождает бодхичитту и любовь ко всем ЖС.... уже много лет сидит, любит всех со страшной силой, ажно борода отросла до колен. А мыши ему эту бороду-то и прогрызли. Очухался иогин от самадхи, глянь, а борода-то и попорчена - вся в дырах, не комильфо. Осерчал иогин на мышей, затопал ногами, а потом и понял, что его многолетняя сидячая пещерная практика бодхичитты пошла полным фейлом. Спустился он к живым людям в долину и стал поживать да пунья-самбхару наживать. Тут и с сказочки был бы конец, если бы не мораль - живые существа и есть то самое поле накопления добродетелей для бодхисаттвы.

----------

Alex (13.08.2013), Ittosai (14.08.2013), Tong Po (14.08.2013), Алик (14.08.2013), Аурум (13.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (13.08.2013), Дхармананда (14.08.2013), Кузьмич (14.08.2013), Паня (13.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2013), Эделизи (13.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> засел, значицо, иогин в ритрит по бодхичитте. Год, сидит, два сидит,.... порождает бодхичитту и любовь ко всем ЖС.... уже много лет сидит, любит всех со страшной силой, ажно борода отросла до колен. А мыши ему эту бороду-то и прогрызли. Очухался иогин от самадхи, глянь, а борода-то и попорчена - вся в дырах, не комильфо. Осерчал иогин на мышей, затопал ногами, а потом и понял, что его многолетняя сидячая пещерная практика бодхичитты пошла полным фейлом. Спустился он к живым людям в долину и стал поживать да пунья-самбхару наживать. Тут и с сказочки был бы конец, если бы не мораль - живые существа и есть то самое поле накопления добродетелей для бодхисаттвы.


Как поучительно....

----------


## Сергей Хос

> засел, значицо, иогин в ритрит по бодхичитте. ... А мыши ему эту бороду-то и прогрызли.


Это история про Удраку Рамапутру, одного из учителей Будды Шакьямуни, так что никакой бодхичитты там, конечно, не было, а было просто))) длительное пребывание в самадхи на уровне "Вершина бытия".

Упоминается в _Самадхираджасутре_:

Мирские люди осваивают уровни однонаправленного сосредоточения,
Но это не разрушает их эгоцентрацию,
И омрачения возвращаются с новой силой.
Такая медитация подобна самадхи Удраки.

----------

Ittosai (14.08.2013), Lion Miller (14.08.2013), Pedma Kalzang (15.08.2013), Tong Po (14.08.2013), Дечен Намдрол (14.08.2013), Нико (13.08.2013), Пема Дролкар (14.08.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это история про Удраку Рамапутру, одного из учителей Будды Шакьямуни, так что никакой бодхичитты там, конечно, не было, а было просто))) длительное пребывание в самадхи на уровне "Вершина бытия".


я сию байку слышал от тибетцев. Мораль же байки не в исторической достоверности того или иного иогина. На то они и байки, чтобы работать с конкретными ситуациями по поводу... в этом их прелесть. (как и джатаки, впрочем). Что до достоверности источников, то не секрет, что тибетцы большие любители адаптаций разных "военных историй". И это хорошо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> я сию байку слышал от тибетцев. Мораль же байки не в исторической достоверности того или иного иогина. На то они и байки, чтобы работать с конкретными ситуациями по поводу... в этом их прелесть. (как и джатаки, впрочем)


Так в том и дело, что эта история как раз и рассказывается в контексте объяснения того, к чему приводит успешная медитация без бодхичитты.

----------

Аньезка (14.08.2013), Дечен Намдрол (14.08.2013), Нико (13.08.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

... или не-успешной практики бодхичитты. Так я слышал.. (С)
И вообще, Сергей, объяснять или раскладывать анекдот на компоненты - моветон  :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И вообще, Сергей, раскладывать анекдот на компоненты - моветон


Ну, это я не придумал, а в ламриме вычитал
там - как раз именно на компоненты ))))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Ему можно. Он - Цонкапа! ))

----------

Сергей Хос (13.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2013)

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Второсортны не методы, а люди. Нет никаких "примитивных" или "крутых" практик - есть практики которые наиболее эффективны лично для тебя или не эффективны вообще, вот и все. Все просто как дверной косяк - что-то либо работает либо нет.


Абсолютно согласен с озвученным тезисом, могу лишь добавить, что рассуждая об эффективности тех или иных методов мы всё-таки обнаруживаем гораздо более важную проблему, проблему обширных культурных различий между тибетцами и жителями Запада, результатом которой является множество недопониманий во взаимоотношениях и взаимодействии. Чтобы предлагать методы, которые были бы действительно эффективны для большинства жителей Запада (я уже не говорю о персональном подходе), для начала следовало бы устранить именно эту проблему.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Считаю, что если человек в этой жизни добрался до садханы и старательно с верой ее начитывает - то это точно признак его определенной реализации от прошлых жизней. Может, он еще не все пока "вспомнил" :Smilie:  Не думаю, что кто-то вообще в Махаяне читает садханы совершенно без мотивации стать буддой на благо всех существ. Человек просто не станет заниматься бессмысленным делом.Просто есть диапазон от слабой до сильной мотивации. От повторения со слабым осознованием до четкой решительности сделать это.

А насчет бодхичитты - так кто может четко у себя определить - сколько у тебя бодхичитты?  :Smilie: Имеешь право ты читать эту садхану или нет?

Ну, и смотря какие садханы и с какой целью.

И уж точно, садхана занимает ум благими помыслами и идет постепенная его трансформация в сторону реализации. 

А далее, труднее всего распознать уровень и понимание кого-то. Так что я за любое чтение садхан. При нашем неведенье трудно сказать, как у другого существа накапливается благой потенциал и происходит реализация.

При этом люди еще как могут, накапливают собрание добродетели и знаний, так что сегодня кто-то бубнит садхану автоматически, а завтра его бумкнет откровение :Smilie:  Вы не сильно беспокойтесь по их поводу - беспокойтесь прежде всего за свое собственное усердное начитывание садхан и буддийскую практику.

И как говорится, пусть зародится, у кого не зародилась, а у кого зародилась - не гаснет и развивается.

А настоящих реализованных практиков Тантры, наверно, только по пальцам и пересчитать. Что ж, нам всем теперь бросить это дело? :Smilie:

----------

kamtsang (14.08.2013), Эделизи (14.08.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

А разве порождение боддхичитты не входит едва ли не в каждую садхану?
А в обширных текстах типа Шестиразовой или Ламачопа вообще весь махаянский буддизм входит : и боддхичитта и пустота  и сама тантрическая часть... То есть садхана как раз универсальный метод. Не так?

----------


## Greedy

> То есть садхана как раз универсальный метод. Не так?


Универсальные метод, как раз, не садхана, а бодхичитта.
Есть спросить, каким образом достигается Просветление, то ответом будет "бодхичиттой".

Любить и заботиться о каждому существе - это не бодхичитта. Это лишь средство от привязанности к удовольствию покоя, применение которого предохраняет от падения на низшие пути.

----------

kamtsang (14.08.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Абсолютно согласен с озвученным тезисом, могу лишь добавить, что рассуждая об эффективности тех или иных методов мы всё-таки обнаруживаем гораздо более важную проблему, проблему обширных культурных различий между тибетцами и жителями Запада, результатом которой является множество недопониманий во взаимоотношениях и взаимодействии. Чтобы предлагать методы, которые были бы действительно эффективны для большинства жителей Запада (я уже не говорю о персональном подходе), для начала следовало бы устранить именно эту проблему.


Как будто все тибетцы отличаются выскоразвитой бодхичиттой :Smilie:  

Методы работают у жителей Запада и Востока без разницы достаточно эффективно и хорошо объясняются. Вопрос всегда только один - личные накопления двух собраний добродетели и знаний для практики бодхичитты. Есть они - поймешь и тибетца. Особенно, когда перед тобой пример достойного практика.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2013)

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Как будто все тибетцы отличаются выскоразвитой бодхичиттой 
> 
> Методы работают у жителей Запада и Востока без разницы достаточно эффективно и хорошо объясняются. Вопрос всегда только один - личные накопления двух собраний добродетели и знаний для практики бодхичитты.


Нет, не отличаются, разумеется, однако по несколько иным причинам.

Безусловно, есть и такие, но довольно часто встречаются и противоположные примеры. И это не моя лишь субъективная оценка, об этой проблеме пишут многие: Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче, Джецунма Тензин Палмо, Алан Уоллес, Александр Берзин, и ряд других.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нет, не отличаются, разумеется, однако по несколько иным причинам.
> 
> Безусловно, есть и такие, но довольно часто встречаются и противоположные примеры. И это не моя лишь субъективная оценка, об этой проблеме пишут многие: Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче, Джецунма Тензин Палмо, Алан Уоллес, Александр Берзин, и ряд других.


А что Вы предлагаете? Пойти к без бодхичитты бубнящим садхану и оторвать их от этого бесполезного дела, объяснив им, какие они хреновые практики и что ничего не достигнут? :Smilie:  Произвести селекцию - мол, вы - вон из буддизма, а вы - останьтесь? :Smilie:  Судьей кто будет?

Уже полтора десятка лет слушаю разных учителей про бодхичитту, они объясняют просто замечательно - подробно, на примерах, с объяснением возможных ошибок и прочим. Ну просто отлично объясняют, прям разжевывают на все лады, только себе понимай. САМ.
 Уже давно отточился перевод терминов и переведено грамотно много источников. Да и сами тибетские учителя как следует познакомились с западными особенностями восприятия и как-то уже с нами справляются :Smilie:  И не питают иллюзий о многочисленных бодхисаттвах вокруг.

Что Вы волнуетесь-то так за горе-практиков, может, их учителям виднее что они дают и кому? Может, есть смысл заняться именно своей практикой пока, ведь единственный доступный Вам для изменений человек - Вы сами? И кто нам даст гарантию, что мы тоже не горе-практики?

Проблема есть, и она в том, что люди занимаются Тантрой без знания основ и базовых наработок. А это кармически проистекает. Но говорить об этом - опять-таки, кто что услышит и как поймет и применит на себе. 

Повторяю, все зависит от личных накоплений. А их собрать можно только через направленность ума на благой объект, благие действия и знания. И чтение садханы как раз есть такое благое действие, пусть копят благие заслуги. И знания появляются со временем. Если заслуги есть.

Если вообще читают, то думают, наверно, что все делают необходимое.  И вера у них есть, и свободы и блага человеческого рождения, раз с Учением встретились и питают доверие, - а то б не читали б. Сколько в мире людей вообще хоть как-то читают садханы?

А уж до настоящего понимания бодхичитты нам пока всем, как до звезд. Это я вынесла из многочисленных лекций по бодхичитте :Smilie: 

Но также мне абсолютно очевидно, что все мы станем буддами рано или поздно и именно через бодхичитту - вот только слегка подкопимся в собраниях :Smilie:  Может, автоматически бубнящие садхану даже быстрее нас :Smilie:  Они ведь такие же, как мы, - ЖС с природой Будды.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Друзья, как вы полагаете, на какие реализации можно рассчитывать, занимаясь практикой чтения садхан без бодхичитты и опыта постижения пустотности, при этом, называя это всё практикой тантры? Можно ли считать такую практику буддийской?


Полагаю, если достаточно развито отречение и практикующий посвящает этому достаточно усилий можно рассчитывать на полную реализацию, в противном случае на частичную.

Практика тантрической садханы — это как раз метод развития бодхичитты и постижения пустотности.

Буддийской такую практику можно считать, так как садхана буддийская.

----------

Ашвария (14.08.2013)

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Считаю, что если человек в этой жизни добрался до садханы и старательно с верой ее начитывает - то это точно признак его определенной реализации от прошлых жизней. Может, он еще не все пока "вспомнил" Не думаю, что кто-то вообще в Махаяне читает садханы совершенно без мотивации стать буддой на благо всех существ.


А ещё это может быть признаком слепой веры или следствием, связанным как раз-таки с проблемой обширных культурных различий. И отличие в отношении тибетцев и жителей Запада к массовым тантрическим посвящениям - яркий тому пример.




> Человек просто не станет заниматься бессмысленным делом.Просто есть диапазон от слабой до сильной мотивации. От повторения со слабым осознованием до четкой решительности сделать это.


В силу заблуждения станет, как и многими другими бесполезными делами. На эту тему есть прекрасный труд Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче "Преодоление духовного материализма". Развитию правильной мотивации в Махаяне отводится ключевое значение, и тем у кого проблемы с мотивацей, по логике вещей, следовало бы выбирать соответствующие их уровню практики, так как это описано в ламримах.




> А насчет бодхичитты - так кто может четко у себя определить - сколько у тебя бодхичитты? Имеешь право ты читать эту садхану или нет?


В силу сложившихся обстоятельств, в большинстве случаев следовало бы брать на себя личную ответственность, а не верить в то, что человек, который вас не знает и даже никогда не видел, может определить каким-то фантастическим способом наличие у вас бодхичитты по одному лишь внешнему виду. Хотя, допускаю, что подобное возможно, но, опять-таки, лишь в качестве исключения, подтверждающее общее правило. 




> И уж точно, садхана занимает ум благими помыслами и идет постепенная его трансформация в сторону реализации.


Вы крайне оптимистичны, надо сказать. А как быть с мнением подавляющего большинства великих мастеров, согласно которому тантра - довольно опасный путь для существ без надлежащего уровня подготовки?




> Так что я за любое чтение садхан. При нашем неведенье трудно сказать, как у другого существа накапливается благой потенциал и происходит реализация.


Вот именно, поэтому не имея подтверждений собственной исключительности, следовало бы опираться в своей практике на безошибочные руководства, придерживаясь соответствующей последовательности, так как это описано в текстах "ламрим". Хочу ещё раз подчеркнуть, я не против чтения садхан, как таковых, если при этом правильно расставлены акценты. Хочу привести пример из собственного опыта. Когда я собрался впервые поехать на учения Гьялвы Ринпоче в Индию, я спросил совета у одно геше, с которым у меня сложились дружеские отношения, относительно целесообразности получения мною посвящения, даруемого в рамках данных учений, поскольку я не чувствовал себя подходящим для этого "сосудом". Он сказал, что я могу получить посвящение при условии, что помимо выполнения обязательств, связанных с получением этого посвящения и изучением комментариев к этой практике, я по-прежнему должен буду концентрировать своё внимание на освоении базовых учений, следуя надлежащей последовательности, изложенной в ламриме.

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Полагаю, если достаточно развито отречение и практикующий посвящает этому достаточно усилий можно рассчитывать на полную реализацию, в противном случае на частичную.
> 
> Практика тантрической садханы — это как раз метод развития бодхичитты и постижения пустотности.
> 
> Буддийской такую практику можно считать, так как садхана буддийская.


Буддийской, такую практику можно будет считать лишь в том случае, если в её основе лежит бодхичитта в качестве мотивации и шунья в качестве воззрения. По моему глубокому убеждению, занятие практикой тантры без предварительного развития этих качеств деградирует в практику ритуала, не имеющую какого-либо содержания, или глубины.

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> А что Вы предлагаете?


Почитайте эссе Дзонгсара Кхьенце Ринпоче "Запад-Восток, Восток-Запад", если ещё не читали. Там много интересных мыслей.  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Почитайте эссе Дзонгсара Кхьенце Ринпоче "Запад-Восток, Восток-Запад", если ещё не читали. Там много интересных мыслей.


Давно уж и неоднократно читала. И даже ее неоднократно цитировала :Smilie: 

Все упирается в личное накопления и карму. Отсюда бывает правильное понимание или его нет. Отсюда есть стимул к буддийской практике или его нет.

А Дзонгсар Кхенце Ринпоче пишет общие тенденции, которые никак не мешают отдельным западным и восточным практикам, накопившим заслуги, правильно развивать бодхичитту.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Буддийской, такую практику можно будет считать лишь в том случае, если в её основе лежит бодхичитта в качестве мотивации и шунья в качестве воззрения. По моему глубокому убеждению, занятие практикой тантры без предварительного развития этих качеств деградирует в практику ритуала, не имеющую какого-либо содержания, или глубины.


Буддийской является также практика тхеравадинов, которые отрицают Тантру вообще. Даже элементарное непричинение вреда другим - уже буддийская практика. Тоесть, Будда и этому учил.

И если для практики Тантры нужна полностью совершенная мотивация и совершенное понимание шуньи, то Тантру могут практиковать только Будды, которым, впрочем, данный метод уже не к чему.

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Все упирается в личное накопления и карму. Отсюда бывает правильное понимание или его нет. Отсюда есть стимул к буддийской практике или его нет.


Это зависит от того, как Вы понимаете карму. Правильное понимание может быть обретено, в силу соответствующих причин и условий.




> А Дзонгсар Кхенце Ринпоче пишет общие тенденции, которые никак не мешают отдельным западным и восточным практикам, накопившим заслуги, правильно развивать бодхичитту.


Он пишет как раз о том, каким образом эти тенденции отражаются на развитии западной аудитории буддистов.

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Буддийской можно считать даже практику тхеравадинов, которые отрицают Тантру вообще. Даже элементарное непричинение вреда другим - уже буддийская практика. Тоесть, Будда и этому учил.


Если Вы не обратили внимания, то речь идёт именно о буддийской тантре.




> И если для практики Тантры нужна полностью совершенная мотивация и совершенное понимание шуньи, то Тантру могут практиковать только Будды, которым, впрочем, данный метод уже не к чему.


Подобное никто не утверждал. Речь не идёт о необходимости наличия совершенной относительной и абсолютной бодхичитты. Речь идёт о необходимости достижения определённой степени зрелости для вступления в Тантраяну.

----------

Аурум (14.08.2013), Нико (14.08.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Меня исключительно интересует, как Вы себе видите эффективный метод удержать неготовых к Тантре от вступления в нее.

Впрочем, вступления в нее и не происходит, без хотя бы слабого понимания шуньи и слабой мотивации на благо всех существ :Smilie:  Так что Вы зря волнуетесь. Получившие ванги и лунги и так без этого всего не практикуют Тантру. Они просто собирают благие заслуги для будущего вступления.

Бывают и плачевные случаи - люди в дурдом могут попасть - но тут уже ничего не попишешь....

----------


## Ашвария

> Полагаю, если достаточно развито отречение и практикующий посвящает этому достаточно усилий можно рассчитывать на полную реализацию, в противном случае на частичную.
> 
> Практика тантрической садханы — это как раз метод развития бодхичитты и постижения пустотности.
> 
> Буддийской такую практику можно считать, так как садхана буддийская.


Раз спросила АдэштаДжи: что будет, если стану неисчислимо повторять *Манджушри* и повторно-повторно читать данное обращение к Манджушри? Стану ли я умнее?
АдэштаДжи ответил, что глупость сама по себе не является препятствием к просветлению, если к ней нет привязанности  :Wink: 
Когда второй раз спросила тот же вопрос, АдэштаДжи ответил, что такое принесёт пользу.
В третий раз хотела спросить, но поняла, что привязанность к спрашиванию нехороша, - и вот тогда-то состоялся некий позитивный эффект  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Буддийской, такую практику можно будет считать лишь в том случае, если в её основе лежит бодхичитта в качестве мотивации и шунья в качестве воззрения. По моему глубокому убеждению, занятие практикой тантры без предварительного развития этих качеств деградирует в практику ритуала, не имеющую какого-либо содержания, или глубины.


Найдите мне хоть одну садхану, в которой в начале не зарождается мотивация бодхичитты и отсутствует медитация на шуньяту. Садхана и является методом развития этих качеств. Можно поинтересоваться, а каким методом вы осуществите предварительное развитие воззрения пустотности без тантрических практик (и сколько кальп на это потратите), а также зачем нужна тантрическая садхана тому кто реализовал воззрение пустотности.

По моему глубокому убеждению  :Smilie:  если у человека практика тантры вырождается в ритуал без содержания, нужно срочно принять меры и наполнить его содержанием. А если одолевают думы по поводу того, что у других практика тантры вырождается в ритуал без содержания, нужно срочно принять меры по поводу собственной практики  :Smilie:

----------

Nirdosh Yogino (14.08.2013), Тензин Таши (14.08.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Буддийской, такую практику можно будет считать лишь в том случае, если в её основе лежит бодхичитта в качестве мотивации и шунья в качестве воззрения. По моему глубокому убеждению, занятие практикой тантры без предварительного развития этих качеств деградирует в практику ритуала, не имеющую какого-либо содержания, или глубины.


Найдите мне хоть одну садхану, в которой в начале не зарождается мотивация бодхичитты и отсутствует медитация на шуньяту. Садхана и является методом развития этих качеств. Можно поинтересоваться, а каким методом вы осуществите предварительное развитие воззрения пустотности без тантрических практик (и сколько кальп на это потратите), а также зачем нужна тантрическая садхана тому кто реализовал воззрение пустотности.

По моему глубокому убеждению  :Smilie:  если у человека практика тантры вырождается в ритуал без содержания, нужно срочно принять меры и наполнить его содержанием. А если одолевают думы по поводу того, что у других практика тантры вырождается в ритуал без содержания, нужно срочно принять меры по поводу собственной практики  :Smilie:

----------

Ашвария (14.08.2013), Тензин Таши (14.08.2013)

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Меня исключительно интересует, как Вы себе видите эффективный метод удержать неготовых к Тантре от вступления в нее.


Неготовые и так фактически не вступают, по объективным причинам. Но проблема состоит в том, что они думают, что вступают и считают что занимаются ни чем иным, как буддийской практикой. Последствия такого отношения мы можем неоднократно наблюдать в истории тибетского буддизма, связанной, как правило, с временами упадка Дхармы.

В отношении данной и др. проблем я склоняюсь к мнению ряда специалистов, полагающих, что их решение во многом зависит от решения проблем, связанных с обширными культурными отличиями, как я уже упоминал ранее. Поскольку культуры играют большую роль в определении формы личных взаимодействий между их членами, необходимо обеим сторонам обладать их глубоким пониманием и адекватной оценкой.




> Впрочем, вступления в нее и не происходит, без хотя бы слабого понимания шуньи и слабой мотивации на благо всех существ Так что Вы зря волнуетесь. Получившие ванги и лунги и так без этого всего не практикуют Тантру.


Я думаю, что вступления не происходит без достаточного уровня понимания, а не просто хотя бы без слабого. :Smilie:

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Найдите мне хоть одну садхану, в которой в начале не зарождается мотивация бодхичитты и отсутствует медитация на шуньяту. Садхана и является методом развития этих качеств. Можно поинтересоваться, а каким методом вы осуществите предварительное развитие воззрения пустотности без тантрических практик (и сколько кальп на это потратите), а также зачем нужна тантрическая садхана тому кто реализовал воззрение пустотности.


Объясните мне лучше механизм порождения намерения бодхичитты на основе указания в тексте садханы, в случае отсутствия такого намерения в потоке ума, для порождения которого, согласно текстам, требуется предварительно предпринять немалые усилия в освоении практик Четырёх безмерных и лоджонга. Также заодно можете объяснить и механизм выполнения указания в садханах о растворении в пустотности ряда элементов, не имея предварительного опыта медитации о пустотности. Сам факт наличия в садханах указаний на необходимость порождения мотивации бодхичитты и растворения в пустотности элементов и феноменов, ещё совершенно не означает наличия у вас таких навыков, благодаря которым вы будете в состоянии данные указания выполнить.




> А если одолевают думы по поводу того, что у других практика тантры вырождается в ритуал без содержания, нужно срочно принять меры по поводу собственной практики


А что делать, если одолевают думы о том, что если кого-то одолевают думы по поводу того, что у других практика тантры вырождается в ритуал без содержания, то ему нужно срочно принять меры по поводу собственной практики?  :Wink:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Неготовые и так фактически не вступают, по объективным причинам. Но проблема состоит в том, что они думают, что вступают и считают что занимаются ни чем иным, как буддийской практикой. Последствия такого отношения мы можем неоднократно наблюдать в истории тибетского буддизма, связанной, как правило, с временами упадка Дхармы.
> 
> В отношении данной и др. проблем я склоняюсь к мнению ряда специалистов, полагающих, что их решение во многом зависит от решения проблем, связанных с обширными культурными отличиями, как я уже упоминал ранее. Поскольку культуры играют большую роль в определении формы личных взаимодействий между их членами, необходимо обеим сторонам обладать их глубоким пониманием и адекватной оценкой.


А Вы лично уверены, что практикуете вообще правильно буддизм? Позвольте спросить, а каким образом Вы определяете, что Вы практикуете правильный буддизм?

 Не культуры имеют большую роль во взаимодействии, а личная карма и воспринимающие способности, а упадок Дхармы происходит вовсе не по культурным причинам, главная причина в упадке - нехватка заслуг у населения.

Это вообще разговор не буддийский и не махаянский - каждое существо приходит к пониманию согласно его восприятию. Пусть считают, как могут. 
Пусть делают, что могут. И практикуют, как могут, - сами направьте все усилия, чтобы стать Буддой и помочь эффективно всем, а пока это разговор бесполезный. А мой Учитель говорил "если есть даже маленькое понимание - то уже хорошо". Он знал, что мало кто из нас по-настоящему готов к Тантре. Тем не менее делал передачи и просто объяснял, как правильно.

Вы хотите предотвратить упадок Дхармы? Не много ли Вы на себя берете?

Если кто-то считает, что он может практиковать Тантру и утверждает, что бодхичитта при этом необязательна, Вы можете привести в доказательства авторитетное мнение. И сами приналягте на основы - существа приходят к Дхарме исключительно через обретение свобод и благ человеческого рождения и благие заслуги, их культурные, половые и национальные различия мало отражаются на практике Дхармы. Человек ее встретит и поймет, хоть европеец, хоть тибетец - если готов. И готовиться приходится многие кальпы.

Засим уклоняюсь от сего бесполезного разговора.

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Засим уклоняюсь от сего бесполезного разговора.


В таком случае и отвечать на Ваше сообщение и все вопросы содержащиеся в нём я не считаю нужным.

----------


## Нико

А как вообще кто-то определяет, что практикует "правильный буддизм"? Интересно узнать.

----------

Аурум (14.08.2013)

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

Речь идёт не о "правильном буддизме", а о наличии определённой последовательности в освоении Учения, которой стало принято пренебрегать. Последовательность эта описывается в руководствах по этапам пути к Пробуждению.

----------


## Нико

> Речь идёт не о "правильном буддизме", а о наличии определённой последовательности в освоении Учения, которой стало принято пренебрегать. Последовательность эта описывается в руководствах по этапам пути к Пробуждению.


Ну так это и есть ответ на вопрос. Например. В тантрических садханах, к комментариях к ним, по поводу самопорождения есть ключевая фраза: "Явление пустоты проявляется в облике божества". Если нет такого, то нет и *правильного* выполнения тантрической садханы. И т.п.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А как вообще кто-то определяет, что практикует "правильный буддизм"? Интересно узнать.


По этой теме легко понять, что Дечен Намдрол вполне себе определяет неправильный буддизм у других :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

Желание исправлять этот мир, его существ, равносильно желанию уберечь этот мир от разрушения огнём.
Медитация на непостоянство других, которые подобны быстро меняющимся осенним облакам - средство от такого желания.

----------

Эделизи (14.08.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Речь идёт не о "правильном буддизме", а о наличии определённой последовательности в освоении Учения, которой стало принято пренебрегать. Последовательность эта описывается в руководствах по этапам пути к Пробуждению.


А кто пренебрегает? Какие ламы этому учат? Приведите пример...

----------


## Нико

> По этой теме легко понять, что Дечен Намдрол вполне себе определяет неправильный буддизм у других


И мы тоже легко вполне себе определяем, кто "правильный", а кто "неправильный". )))))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Объясните мне лучше механизм порождения намерения бодхичитты на основе указания в тексте садханы, в случае отсутствия такого намерения в потоке ума, для порождения которого, согласно текстам, требуется предварительно предпринять немалые усилия в освоении практик Четырёх безмерных и лоджонга.


Порождение четырёх безмерных — это и есть порождение бодхичитты. Каждый раз, выполняя садхану, практикующий порождает четыре безмерные и намерение бодхичитты. Объясните, как можно практиковать садхану, если в тексте написано «да взращу четыре безмерные на благо всех существ» и при этом их не взращивать? Покажите мне хоть одного практикующего, который читает «взращу» и при этом назло не взращивает.

Вы, кажется, упираете на какую-то фантастику, якобы для того, чтобы практиковать тантру, нужно обладать абсолютной бодхичиттой. Объясните, зачем тантрическая садхана бодхисаттвам, находящимся на бхуми, и зачем ламы передают садханы обычным практикующим, не находящимся на бхуми?

----------


## Tong Po

> Порождение четырёх безмерных — это и есть порождение бодхичитты. Каждый раз, выполняя садхану, практикующий порождает четыре безмерные и намерение бодхичитты. Объясните, как можно практиковать садхану, если в тексте написано «да взращу четыре безмерные на благо всех существ» и при этом их не взращивать? Покажите мне хоть одного практикующего, который читает «взращу» и при этом назло не взращивает.
> 
> Вы, кажется, упираете на какую-то фантастику, якобы для того, чтобы практиковать тантру, нужно обладать абсолютной бодхичиттой. Объясните, зачем тантрическая садхана бодхисаттвам, находящимся на бхуми, и зачем ламы передают садханы обычным практикующим, не находящимся на бхуми?


Можно просто читать, а реально ничего взращиваться не будет. Я вот, например, могу сто раз прочитать "аллах акбар" , а ни фига при этом не уверую....

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А как вообще кто-то определяет, что практикует "правильный буддизм"? Интересно узнать.


Ну как  :Smilie:  Если порождается бодхичитта, хотя бы слабенькая и на пару секунд, значит правильный. Если порождается желание идти проверять, у кого есть бодхичитта во время практики, а у кого пустой ритуал, то, как бы это сказать…




> Можно просто читать, а реально ничего взращиваться не будет. Я вот, например, могу сто раз прочитать "аллах акбар" , а ни фига при этом не уверую....


А смысл?

----------


## Tong Po

> А смысл?


А это уже другой вопрос... Тут надо в каждом конкретном случае разбираться. Если надо...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> . Объясните, как можно практиковать садхану, если в тексте написано «да взращу четыре безмерные на благо всех существ» и при этом их не взращивать? Покажите мне хоть одного практикующего, который читает «взращу» и при этом назло не взращивает.


Вот это перл. "Назло не взращивать"..... :Frown: 




> Вы, кажется, упираете на какую-то фантастику, якобы для того, чтобы практиковать тантру, нужно обладать абсолютной бодхичиттой. Объясните, зачем тантрическая садхана бодхисаттвам, находящимся на бхуми, и зачем ламы передают садханы обычным практикующим, не находящимся на бхуми?


Для отпечатков же, как уже говорилось. Ну, может, среди получающей тантру аудитории пара подходящих сосудов-таки найдётся..... Который йогурт воспримят как нектар праджни...

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Порождение четырёх безмерных — это и есть порождение бодхичитты. Каждый раз, выполняя садхану, практикующий порождает четыре безмерные и намерение бодхичитты. Объясните, как можно практиковать садхану, если в тексте написано «да взращу четыре безмерные на благо всех существ» и при этом их не взращивать? Покажите мне хоть одного практикующего, который читает «взращу» и при этом назло не взращивает.


Порождает только в том случае, если обладает необходимыми навыками, обретёнными в результате ранее полученного опыта, практикуя тонглен, лоджонг и т.д. Повторяю, сам факт наличия в садханах указаний на необходимость порождения мотивации бодхичитты и растворения в пустотности элементов и феноменов, ещё совершенно не означает наличия у вас таких навыков, благодаря которым вы будете в состоянии данные указания выполнить, точно также как цена на товар не гарантирует наличия у вас нужной суммы в кармане. 




> Вы, кажется, упираете на какую-то фантастику, якобы для того, чтобы практиковать тантру, нужно обладать абсолютной бодхичиттой. Объясните, зачем тантрическая садхана бодхисаттвам, находящимся на бхуми, и зачем ламы передают садханы обычным практикующим, не находящимся на бхуми?


По поводу необходимости совершенной бодхичитты и постижения пустотности я уже неоднокартно давал пояснения. См. выше.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Для отпечатков же, как уже говорилось. Ну, может, среди получающей тантру аудитории пара подходящих сосудов-таки найдётся..... Который йогурт воспримят как нектар праджни...


Может быть в Гелуг как-то, ммм… по-другому  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , но наш лама говорил, что тантрическое посвящение —это разрешение на практику тантры и ключ от дверей тантры и ничего не говорил про отпечатки. И более того, сначала дал посвящение, а только потом —лунг на особые практики нгёндро (которые суть тантрическая садхана). И велел выполнять эти практики, а не породить сначала бодхичитту упорными занятиями неизвестно чем.

Но суть вопроса не в этом  :Smilie:  Полагаю, решить его можно очень просто: если кто-нибудь во время садханы не порождает бодхичитту и выполняет бессмысленный ритуал, пожалуйста, не надо так больше делать. Тантрическая садхана —это путь к Освобождению, и при правильном применении она приводит к Освобождению. Далее, если у вас индивидуальная ситуация такая, что учитель вам велел перед тем как приступать к садхане, полностью реализовать воззрение пустотности и вступить на бхуми бодхисаттв, реализовывайте. А иначе зачем выдумывать.

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> А кто пренебрегает? Какие ламы этому учат? Приведите пример...


Ламы делают, собственно говоря то, что делали всегда. Однако на Западе это воспринимается несколько иначе, нежели в самом Тибете. Более подробно с особенностями данного вопроса можно ознакомиться здесь и здесь.

----------


## Дубинин

> Может быть в Гелуг как-то, ммм… по-другому , но наш лама говорил, что тантрическое посвящение —это разрешение на практику тантры и ключ от дверей тантры и ничего не говорил про отпечатки. И более того, сначала дал посвящение, а только потом —лунг на особые практики нгёндро (которые суть тантрическая садхана). И велел выполнять эти практики, а не породить сначала бодхичитту упорными занятиями неизвестно чем.
> 
> Но суть вопроса не в этом  Полагаю, решить его можно очень просто: если кто-нибудь во время садханы не порождает бодхичитту и выполняет бессмысленный ритуал, пожалуйста, не надо так больше делать. Тантрическая садхана —это путь к Освобождению, и при правильном применении она приводит к Освобождению. Далее, если у вас индивидуальная ситуация такая, что учитель вам велел перед тем как приступать к садхане, полностью реализовать воззрение пустотности и вступить на бхуми бодхисаттв, реализовывайте. А иначе зачем выдумывать.


За весь Гелуг- не знаю, но там, где мы с ней "образовывались"- именно так: сначала надобно породить-отречься-познать, затем "тантрить", иначе- "из сострадания- для отпечатков".

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> ...а не породить сначала бодхичитту упорными занятиями неизвестно чем.


Если Вам не известно какие именно практики направлены на зарождение бодхичитты, то можете открыть любой текст, посвящённый общим и особым подготовительным практикам, "Слова моего всеблагого учителя" Патрула Ринпоче, например, являющийся комментарием к предварительным практикам Лонгчен Ньинтиг.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Порождает только в том случае, если обладает необходимыми навыками, обретёнными в результате ранее полученного опыта, практикуя тонглен, лоджонг и т.д.


Давайте без "только". Это всего-лишь один из способов движения по пути Дхармы, систематизированный и последовательный, и имеющий прямое отношение к монашеству в Тибете. Так как в монахи приходят разные люди, а выявлять индвидуальные особенности каждого и обучать каждого индивидуально физически не реально. Кому-то будет достаточно немного объяснений Учителя и пары строчек в садхане.




> .. сам факт наличия в садханах указаний на необходимость порождения мотивации бодхичитты и растворения в пустотности элементов и феноменов, ещё совершенно не означает наличия у вас таких навыков,


 Как и совершенно не означает их отсутствие, и отсутствие способностей их развить, благодаря только садхане.

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Давайте без "только". Это всего-лишь один из способов движения по пути Дхармы, систематезированный и последовательный, и имеющий прямое отношение к монашеству в Тибете. Так как в монахи приходят разные люди, а выявлять индвидуальные особенности каждого и обучать каждого индивидуально физически не реально. Кому-то будет достаточно немного объяснений Учителя и пары строчек в садхане.


Давайте без этого менторского тона, для начала. В рамках Ваджраяны действительно уместно говорить о двух видах практикующих: lam-rim-pa и cig-sar-ba, т.е. "те, кто развивается постепенно" и "те, для кого всё случается сразу", однако прямого отношение к монашеству lam-rim-pa не имеют. Основное различие состоит лишь в способе их продвижения к цели, а не в уровне обетов пратимокши. При этом, несмотря на то, что в текстах дзогчен больше упоминается второй тип практикующих, как я уже упоминал ранее, в действительности процент таких практикующих ничтожно мал, если ориентироваться на авторитетное мнение ряда опытных мастеров. Такой тип практикующих устраняют обе разновидности омрачений при первом же постижении сущностного ригпа, и это происходит благодаря огромному количеству благих заслуг, накопленных посредством практики бодхичитты и дзогчен в предыдущих жизнях. Эти заслуги также могут позволить им пройти через стадии, предшествующие пути видения, быстрее, чем большинству других практикующих. Тем не менее, никто не говорит о достижении Пробуждения без создания обширного и глубокого аспектов, осуществленного благодаря усердной практике, даже если большая часть всего этого уже была пройдена в прошлых жизнях. Поэтому, когда тексты дзогчен говорят, что узнавание ригпа отсекает все препятствия к полному освобождению, это нужно понимать правильно. "Тем, для кого происходит все сразу", достаточно первого постижения сущностного ригпа, чтобы отсечь все омрачения, препятствующие полному достижению Пробуждения. Это, однако, не означает, что для достижения Пробуждения достаточно одного лишь постижения ригпа и что нет необходимости в каких-либо предварительных практиках, таких как зарождение бодхичитты, или в укреплении двух накоплений, на которых основано Пробужение, – причин, ведущих к этому постижению.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> И мы тоже легко вполне себе определяем, кто "правильный", а кто "неправильный". )))))


Конечно, всегда любопытно. что варится в чужой кастрюле, да это обсудить да порой осудить. А своя кастрюля тем временем убежала....

Но правЕльно(Каверин), когда всем в первую очередь становишься адвокатом, а не судьей. Это уже признак некоторой реализации. :Smilie: 

Дэчен, все равно или поздно станут Буддами, это всего-то вопрос нескольких кальп для большинства. Так что рано или поздно сажханы будут читать с хорошей натренированной мотивацией и хорошо осознающими шунью :Smilie: 

Но мне что-то говорит, что чем дальше, тем меньше этот вопрос концептуально важен....

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Давайте без этого менторского тона, для начала.


Вы за собой научитесь следить сначала.



> В рамках Ваджраяны действительно уместно говорить...


Не знаю, что вам уместно или нет, а Учителя прямым текстом говорят, что способности это про способности(внимательность, усердие и прочее), а не некие прошлые достижения каких-то ступеней на пути Дхармы.

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Как и совершенно не означает их отсутствие, и отсутствие способностей их развить, благодаря только садхане.


Это Ваше частное мнение, или может быть предоставите ссылку на авторитетный источник, подтверждающий данный тезис? 

Для присутствия качеств, о которых идёт речь должны наличествовать соответствующие причины и условия. Не просветите ли Вы нас относительно того, благодаря каким причинам и условиям может присутствовать бодхичитта у тех, кто не осваивал её ранее согласно методам зарождения бодхичитты, описанных в коренных текстах и комментариям к ним?

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Не знаю, что вам уместно или нет, а Учителя прямым текстом говорят, что способности это про способности(внимательность, усердие и прочее), а не некие прошлые достижения каких-то ступеней на пути Дхармы.


Ага, я понял, значит lam-rim-pa просто менее внимательны, усердны и прочее...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> А своя кастрюля тем временем убежала...


Смотрю, Вам моя кастрюля не менее интересна.  :Wink:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Смотрю, Вам моя кастрюля не менее интересна.


Давайте вместе читать садханы :Smilie:  Это намного полезней обоим :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дечен Намдрол (15.08.2013)

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

Тема закрыта.

----------

